# Unique E-cigs



## annemarievdh (15/3/14)

Just some interesting e-cigs








??






??






??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (15/3/14)

That first mech thing looks like something I can chase ghosts with!


----------



## Rex Smit (15/3/14)

That 1st one looks more like @Rob Fisher style...light saber..smoke and all...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/3/14)

That first one looks pretty wicked, although I do feel that I would need to wear a darth vader mask to vape it..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (15/3/14)

OOH I like this !!!... where can I get one!!???


----------



## Silver (15/3/14)

No offence vaporize but I think the forum posts are not to be used by retailers to market their products. They should use their own retailer section for that. But appreciate your comments


----------

